# what music are you listening to in your system



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

right now, i've been listening to bela fleck little worlds, 2 or 3 cd's ,and telarc's spies (the first one black cover)and and the newly downloaded focal discs 7,8,9, and bill laswell w/ sacred system. what is everyone's favorite right now?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

what ever i'm in the mood for lol. in the morning it's kidd kraddick.


----------



## TheScottishBear (Feb 3, 2011)

Dave...all the time
Sarah Mclachlan Afterglow Live dvd
Thievery Corporation
Allison Krauss and Union Station Most Wanted live
Decaf and some slowed music when I want to feel the deep tissue vibrations 25hz FTW lol


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Right now I'm into:
Angus and Julia Stone 'Down the Way' album
Phantogram - Don't Move
Small Black 'Moon Killer' mixtape (I cannot recommend this enough) get it here SMALL BLACK


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link to little black moon,pretty good.


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Notloudenuf said:


> Phantogram - Don't Move


X2



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

new YELLO "touch"will work out your system as well, juno reactor,yeasayer.checked out phantogram,not bad either.


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hopsin, Dance Mixtapes, Flux Pavilion


----------

